# Ever wonder what is at the end of a hedgehog tube?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought you would get a kick out seeing what is at the end of a hedgehog tube!!!!! This is my Pippin?[attachment=0:3h4pcpar]294635_291709407525216_100000584771724_1108865_1664649102_n.jpg[/attachment:3h4pcpar]

Kathy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Awwwwwe! It's a cute scrunchy hedgie face! What a great point of view. You've gottta wonder why they like that so much. But then again, we love it too! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww! Look at that cute widdle face. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. That's adorable. I love your avatar picture.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol adorable picture! (As well as your avatar picture so cuteee) 
Makes you wonder what they're thinking when they do that o: Like "Now I can scoop all the mealworms and just eat them without them escaping...nom nom nom" o.o haha


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Ohhhhh soooo cute!!!!!! I just love it!!!! I wish mine would tube!!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Silly Pippin!! :lol: 

What a fashion statement.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Pippin, you are such a distinguished, suave and sophisticated hedgehog. :lol: 
I love the scrunched up expression they get, silly beasties!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

"Can't you see I'm in my office? Shoo. Give me my private time. Mraaah."


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about Pippin. He was a rescue pog - he was not abused but he was just ignored. A 10 year old boy just HAD to have a hedgehog. Then when it was not as cute and fuzzy and loveable as he thought it was - he totally ignored him. For a year.  

I have had him since March 2011 and he is coming around and making great progress in being a sweet little honey. I don't know how old he is - rough guess prolly going to be 2 years old in 2012. He LOVES running around inside the kiddie wading pool with that silly tube stuck on his head!!!! 

Thanks again!
Kathy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pippin is stunning!  Love the avaitar pic!  Was one of my favs from the summer photot contest.


----------

